# Gearbox error message



## Mroc13 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi guys. I'm new here. Recently purchased a 2015 A3 Sportback. I've an issue where the car becomes unresponsive while driving.
My street has a bunch of speed bumps. When I slow down to cross one I get a message saying Gearbox: Please press brake pedal and select gear again. It usually only happens when the car has just been started and isn't warm. What do you guys think the issue is?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd take it to the shop as this might be signs of mechatronic failure. Could also been Flashed and it wasn't done properly.

Lastly there is a basic settings for the transmission that can be done but obd11 or vcd that might need to be done... There is a few more test that are in there too.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mroc13 (Nov 28, 2019)

mroberte said:


> I'd take it to the shop as this might be signs of mechatronic failure. Could also been Flashed and it wasn't done properly.
> 
> Lastly there is a basic settings for the transmission that can be done but obd11 or vcd that might need to be done... There is a few more test that are in there too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you. Took it to the dealer yesterday. Previous owner was dishonest I believe. The car needs a new mechatronic, evaporator and gasket for a leak by the timing chain. He used silicone to seal it. . Mechatronic will cost roughly £1800. Evaporator will cost £640. Waiting for a call back to see if I get some goodwill on it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Mroc13 said:


> Thank you. Took it to the dealer yesterday. Previous owner was dishonest I believe. The car needs a new mechatronic, evaporator and gasket for a leak by the timing chain. He used silicone to seal it. . Mechatronic will cost roughly £1800. Evaporator will cost £640. Waiting for a call back to see if I get some goodwill on it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I hope they treat you fairly as that's some pricey news!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mroc13 (Nov 28, 2019)

mroberte said:


> I hope they treat you fairly as that's some pricey news!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


It is! At this point I'll take what I can get. So far I've been treated well. Got a free oil change today due to an error on their part.. Can't be upset with audi as it's not their fault. Car is about 5 months out of warranty so I hope this is considered

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## koalakm (Sep 10, 2021)

Hey.
I have audi a4 b9 (2016) stronic and i have this issue but only (sometimes) on ACC and when car isn't warm. 
Did you repair this?


----------

